# Pleasure Coach Bob (massage content)



## Murmel (Jul 10, 2012)

Who's in for it? 























Don't ask how I found it..


----------



## Necris (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't need to ask how you found this.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 10, 2012)

THIS MUSIC


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and venture that you weren't searching for "heterosexual and non-terrifying massage".


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 10, 2012)

That is absolutely terrifying or horrifiying... 
However Murmel, did you or did you not get his services??
I have to ask... Lolz


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 10, 2012)

Its so sensual...IM IN!  Honestly though, Id probably feel so uncomfortable in that situation. Only people I'm actually comfortable with getting a massage from are my girlfriend, and her mom (Not to be dirty, shes a physical therapist )


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 11, 2012)

Since we are on a similar subject: 
 

The only difference is this guy just rubs himself. No one else is beautiful enough to get felt up by this massive man.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Murmel. This video was the answer to several months of penned up sexual frustration. Oh and you owe me a new keyboard....


----------



## Murmel (Jul 11, 2012)

The replies in this thread are just as good as video itself 

@morrowsocom: That video is fucking gold


----------



## flexkill (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 11, 2012)

It's all fun and relaxation until someone pops a boner.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## idunno (Jul 12, 2012)

Wait...what exactly is it? Is it just an erotic massage? IS THERE HAPPY ENDING???


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 12, 2012)

The Massive Man starts out funny as hell, and then quickly progresses to downright disturbing. 
It's fairly tough for something to be to disturbing to me, but that guy is not just trying to be funny/entertaining.

Good laughs though.


----------

